# Doe's bag full and no milk?



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello all!

As you probably know, my mother goat gave birth to just one little girl a week ago. The mother has one side of her udder shrunken. 

I went out just a bit ago to see if the baby is getting milk in the good side, and I squeezed the teat and got about 5-6 squirts after trying hard. After that, I couldn't get a-lot more out.
The doe's udder is full in her good side, but the teat is empty, I don't feel it filling up.

The baby is healthy, bouncy, and LOVES to climb and nibble on me.

Is this just because the baby has been nursing on that side?

The udder is not hard (it is full, but not tight or hard), it is not red or hot either.

Is the mother only letting the milk down for her baby?

Thank you in advance!
:biggrin

~Rachel


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

My guess is yes she is saving her milk for her baby. Ex specially because the doeling is acting fine! But I am sure others with a lot more knowledge will have something to say.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you tested her for CAE?


----------



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

I was going to get that done next week at the vet when my vet is in. 

CAE wouldn't cause this, would it?


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

CAE should be ruled out - one of the symptoms is hard udders with little or no milk. Watch the kid carefully to make certain it is getting enough to eat. With this cold weather, the kid has to have plenty of food to keep it warm.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

One of the signs of CAE can be a hard udder with no milk, so yes it can cause this. If the kid is getting plenty of milk, her belly feels full then the doe is most likely only letting down her milk for the kid.


----------



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

The udder is NOT hard. There are no lumps either. The baby seems perfectly normal. If she wasn't getting enough milk you would probably be able to tell by now? She is a week and three days old.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Which side is the *good* side? ??? This always confuses me. Have you seen which side the kid is nursing? Seems the soft empty side would be the one she's using and the large side is probably in the process of drying up. I can't see a side drying up and being empty in a week.


----------



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Which side is the *good* side? ??? This always confuses me. Have you seen which side the kid is nursing? Seems the soft empty side would be the one she's using and the large side is probably in the process of drying up. I can't see a side drying up and being empty in a week.


 My mother goat has a side of her udder that is shrunken, and no milk comes out. The "good" side is the side that has milk, and the baby is able to nurse on that side. Yes, I have seen that baby nurse, but only for a few seconds at a time. (I have heard that it is normal for the baby to nurse for a few seconds at a time).

The mommy's bag is full, and milk does come out if I squeeze (but I can't get very much) , but the TEAT doesn't feel full. ???


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

It may just be that the baby isn't eating enough to empty it. Can you get her on the stand and get the baby to nurse and then try milking her? Might *fool* her into letting you milk her. I'd also get a CAE test. It doesn't sound like her udder is hard and the doeling isn't getting milk, but a doe doesn't have to have symptoms to be positive. And it's always good to know ... either way.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Pen up the kid for three hours away from the mom. Then try to milk. You'll be able to tell if she's producing much.


----------



## Mountain Acres (Sep 13, 2018)

*Was having the same problem and saw a reply on another post that said to use a warm compress, I use a bowl of warm water. BINGO!!! She is now empty. Thanks for the great Ideas ~~ Warm not hot Water*


----------

